# Polk County Courthouse



## The Barbarian (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 13, 2017)

What state? Polk county in Texas hasn't one like that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> What state? Polk county in Texas hasn't one like that!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Given the "Cherr..." on the street sign, I'm guessing Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## ACS64 (Jan 5, 2018)

The Barbarian said:


>


That would be Polk County, Iowa.  Barbarian is an Iowan in Texas and I'm a Texan in Iowa


----------



## rosh4u (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice shot. I liked the way it is captured


----------

